# Open End Recipe Section



## ultramag (Jan 7, 2007)

Ladies and Gentlemen, we are growing bunch. We are also a bunch with many varied interest and talents who seem to be forming a pretty close knit group centered around smoking and BBQ. I think that this is great, but I must ask why just that. I would venture a guess that we have recipes using smoked items after they have been the main course plus other recipes as well.

What I am proposing is an open ended recipe only section where there are no edges and no off topic concerns as long as it is a recipe. Italian, Mexican, Greek, Cajun, just to name a few. Of those examples 75% of them I use smoked meat leftovers in regularly. 

I just thought I would toss this out for consideration of the bosses, TulsaJeff particularly, as he is the man that allows us to play in his house. If you like the idea, speak up, ya know the old saying, "The squeaky wheel gets the grease." If you don't like it don't complain until after we get it. :P 

To the Powers That Be, (I know you liked that Dutch  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ) thanks for all your time and effort. I appreciate you considering the idea whatever your decision may be.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 7, 2007)

Ultramag...what a great idea!  I use smoked meat in just about everything I make.  The different food nationalites sounds yummy.  How about it people? What do you think?   :D


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jan 7, 2007)

Chad

That sounds like a really great idea...altho I never have leftovers to use elsewhere...you got my vote..

Richard


----------



## up in smoke (Jan 7, 2007)

Good point Ultramagâ€¦Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ve noticed people inadvertantly straying from the path to discuss and include alternate cooking formats in regards to food (myself included in my â€œNo General Tsoâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Tonight!â€ sidestep). :oops: That could be a good thing!


----------



## meowey (Jan 7, 2007)

I really thnk this is a good idea!  I love to read recipes, and have a few old family favorites that I am willing to share.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## msmith (Jan 7, 2007)

You have my vote too chad


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 7, 2007)

Chad, again you have had an *OUTSTANDING* idea!  :idea: The new open ended recipe area would be a super place to pick up the ideas that I can't seem to unlock from my own cloudy head. Two thumbs up here


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jan 7, 2007)

I agree,  I have been known to stray off the smoked meat path on some of my posts anyway. :oops:


----------



## mohntr (Jan 8, 2007)

ultramag you have my vote too.  It is always better to get a recipe from someone who has already tried it.

MoHntr


----------



## larry maddock (Jan 8, 2007)

yo ultamag,
i will definately back your request..

big boss jeff does have  a recipe forum..
may be it will help.
http://forums.i-love-recipes.com/index.php

either way --its a good idea..


----------



## cheech (Jan 8, 2007)

I would love to see that too count me in.


----------



## ultramag (Jan 8, 2007)

I'll be Larry, I didn't know about that other forum. Good info, I still would like to a Anything Goes in our recipe section, afterall they got a smoking section. It only seems fair we get "Anything Goes". :razz: Kind of like our own place for SMF members.


----------

